# Ventrilo server status script



## Y05h1 (13. Oktober 2005)

Hi!

Auf der Ventrilo Homepage kann man sich ein status scirpt runter laden. Es ist auch eine readme datei beigelgt nur komm ich mit der überhaupt nicht klar. 
Hat von euch jemand das script installiert und weiß was zu tun ist? 
Oder kennt wer ein gutes Tutorial? 
Ich habe nichts gefunden.

Y05h1


----------



## Chris2000SP (14. Mai 2006)

Y05h1 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Auf der Ventrilo Homepage kann man sich ein status scirpt runter laden. Es ist auch eine readme datei beigelgt nur komm ich mit der überhaupt nicht klar.
> Hat von euch jemand das script installiert und weiß was zu tun ist?
> ...


Runterladen brauchst du nichts.
Ich hab da was originelles gefunden. Schau mal hier, www.esportsnet.de VentriloViewer
Ist das Gleiche wie bei www.tsviewer.de für TeamSpeak.
MfG Chris2000SP


----------



## Flex (14. Mai 2006)

Ansonsten gibt es noch die offizielle Homepage:
http://www.ventrilo.com/download.php

Da steht auch dieses hier zum Download "PHP Ventrilo Status Scripts".


----------

